# College Football



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't believe that there isn't a thread about college football yet. 

The Y is starting out like usual, great first game and then perhaps the second game but who knows from there. 

At halftime the Y leads Navy 31-0


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it is because there is a lot of other stuff going on and only one local team is playing. You don't have all the moronic rivalry chatter going on to whip some fans into a froth. 

Props to the cougs. They looked great tonight.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I forgot how much I enjoy college football. I remembered as they showed the teams come out of their tunnels. The Y's lines were impressive.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

What I liked best bout the football game: NO CANNED CROWD NOISE!

The NBA should take note. It was so refreshing to be able to hear what was going on in the game - to hear the quarterback call the cadence, players yelling coverages, and the bench / players yelling after a play. What a novel concept!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

PBH said:


> What I liked best bout the football game: NO CANNED CROWD NOISE! The NBA should take note. It was so refreshing to be able to hear what was going on in the game - to hear the quarterback call the cadence, players yelling coverages, and the bench / players yelling after a play. What a novel concept!


True!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I watched part of the rerun of the game this morning and the commentators did comment that with no crowd noise that you can now hear what is actually going on in the game. The defense calling signals, the offensive line signals being called along with the refs calling their own signals. It was quite interesting listing to it after that, I knew that they were doing that but it has been so long since I played football I had forgotten all about it.

The Y did look good, the next game against Army will tell a little bit more in this abbreviated season.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The rivalry is a lot more fun when the kuug faithful are not as dejected, demoralized and downtrodden as they were after week 1 last year. Provo is a more vibrant place when hope springs eternal for those kuugs. 

Might as well book the national championship parade today! If the world ends this week, they'll have to crown the kuugs champs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Might as well book the national championship parade today! If the world ends this week, they'll have to crown the kuugs champs.


Not yet, there are other teams that are actually playing and didn't do as the PAC12 wimps did and cancel all of their non conference games.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> Not yet, there are other teams that are actually playing and didn't do as the PAC12 wimps did and cancel all of their non conference games.


But if it ends before any of those teams play...

Best part of Pac 12 not playing is not having to hear Critter tell us Colorado is going to be the team to beat for the first two weeks of the season again! :mrgreen::grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey, at the start of the season they looked real good, or did I say that they looked real good and CS looked real bad. It ended up that a bad team playing a worse team can make one look a lot better than the rest. 

It's like last nights Y vs Navy game, is the Y really that good or is Navy really that bad?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> It's like last nights Y vs Navy game, is the Y really that good or is Navy really that bad?


The bad thing about the cougs schedule is that we will never know. There isn't enough on there to make a realistic assessment.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

So, you're saying BYU is going to be REALLY GOOD this year?!

I smell a disputed championship season on the horizon.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> So, you're saying BYU is going to be REALLY GOOD this year?!
> 
> I smell a disputed championship season on the horizon.


Only on the Deseret News message boards.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Who is the "Y" ???? I dint know they had a football team. "GO UTES" well, next year.


----------

